

Machine Learning Video Library - ColinWright
http://work.caltech.edu/library

======
jliechti1
This may be of interest to some-

One of the authors of Learning from Data, Hsuan-Tien Lin, just started a
Coursera course on Machine Learning taught in Mandarin Chinese (with English
slides).

[https://www.coursera.org/course/ntumlone](https://www.coursera.org/course/ntumlone)

One thing I really like about Learning from Data is that it gives Machine
Learning a certain "framework" instead of just being a hodgepodge of different
techniques. The book is quite clear on the mathematical underpinnings, while
at the same time introducing various "rules of thumb" for practical
considerations.

------
Anon84
Extensive previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4206445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4206445)

~~~
ColinWright
Excellent - thank you - upvoted!

That discussion is now closed, of course, and is more than 18 months old. It
would be interesting and useful to see if anyone has an update about their use
of the material.

Looking forward to see if anyone has anything to add.

Edit: Especially love the link to Hilary Mason's "Everything you need to know
about Machine Learning in 30 minutes or less".[1]

[1] www.hilarymason.com/presentations-2/devs-love-bacon-everything-you-need-
to-know-about-machine-learning-in-30-minutes-or-less/

------
rietta
Thanks for the link! I am taking Andrew Ng's Coursera class now - homework due
today. I am finding it to be a good introductory class. I think probably
equivalent to an introductory undergraduate class. This is perfect for me
because my formal calculus and statistics skills have a atrophied in the 10
years since I took those classes in college. The pace is enough to push be to
get back into math shape and learn some base algorithms used in ML
applications. I have bookmarked this for follow up since I have a practical
need to get deeper into ML.

------
mikevm
Yaser is giving an edX course now:
[https://www.edx.org/course/caltechx/caltechx-
cs1156x-learnin...](https://www.edx.org/course/caltechx/caltechx-
cs1156x-learning-data-1120)

